# Finishing Spray?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We like to use a finishing spray of some sort for our boer goats. We usually show in the summer months only, and like Show Sheen, Revive, and the Goat conditioning spray.

My kids are showing next month, and while I'm lost on how we're going to get goats washed and clipped with colder weather (ugh), I'm trying to decide which finishing spray would be best, especially in the cold months. 

Reading about Revive, it says to spray in the night before and rinse out the next day? Hmmm :/ Didn't know that.

Flare also a Sullivan product is a light version of Revive. But then there is Revive Light (says it was formulated for warmer weather).

I'm so confused... lol.

What kind of finishing spray do you all like to use? Wanting something help keep the hair fluffy nice - not anything heavy, thick or oily.

I am ordering a couple of things from Sullivan's so that's why I was trying to stick with their products so I can order it all in one shipment.


----------



## -Indy- (Dec 1, 2012)

Revive and Revive Light is more working with their hair leading up to the show. Our family uses it about once or twice a week during the show season, but we don’t use it on show day. It especially helps when their hair gets dry.

If you are trying to stick with Sullivan’s products, we tried Shock this summer and liked it fairly well. Once you spray it in, you do have to use a blower to work it into their hair, otherwise, it will weigh the hair down and make it flat. I won’t recommend Final Bloom for their body hair hair as it makes it heavy and oily. We do use it for their horns though. We haven’t tried Flare though, so I can’t help you there. A lot of the finishing sprays we use are from Weavers Livestock.

This is just what has worked for us. Hopefully, other people chime in with what works for them too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Indy I appreciate your opinion! We do the same with Revive, usually I use it in the summer when we are getting ready for shows - after a bath when we get ready to clip or after getting them clipped. I'm afraid to use that kind of stuff much this time of year, but feel we need some sort of finishing spray for show day. Usually, we just use Show Sheen on show day - bath, dry, then comb some in and gently blow it dry.
I've not used Shock, I'll check it out.

Flare is a new product, the thing I didn't care for is the can is maybe 1/2 the size of the other product cans. It's about $6. I've seen someone use it at a show. I believe directions are to spray/work it in, then gently blow dry for about 5-10 minutes. 
I don't want to do too much with the goats because it's already turned cold out, and want them to stay warm/dry and not risk making them sick from getting wet or damp.
So if I don't try Flare I may just end up using Show Sheen since it's something we're familiar with and easy to get locally.


----------

